# Adding new extension wings to my table saw and I need to drill...help!



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey everyone. I have been doing a lot of shop upgrades lately and after building a pretty cool table saw stand for my Delta contractor saw, I turned my attention to the extension wings. Originally my saw came with the stamped steel wings and I wanted to upgrade that to cast iron. I got a great deal on a pair of Delta extensions wings on the internet and they arrived today. The first thing that came to my attention is that the holes in the wings don't line up to my fence rails. I have heard about having to drill new holes when an aftermarket accessory is added, but I don't have the slightest idea where to begin. Any tips on drill bits, drills (I just have a couple of cordless ones), drill speed, lubrication, accuracy, etc. Obviously not getting this right will cause some major problems like level and alignment and could throw off my fence. I admit to being daunted! Please help.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

Are you going to try drilling into the rails or the cast iron?

Either one can be accomplished with a cordless drill and a good metal bit.

Use a punch or something to give you an accurate centering spot.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

We drilling metal, start with a small bit (1/8") and work your way up to the finished size. If you are going to have to thread the hole make sure you look up the proper drill size to the thread tap you are going to use. When drilling into the table you probably don't need any lubricant. When threading the holes use a little oil. I use WD40 or motor oil or whatever I have on hand.


----------



## Suz (Feb 12, 2008)

Cast iron is pretty soft and you can drill holes into it pretty easy, so no worries there. Just make sure you are not hitting a web on the back of the extension lip. Also, I would suggest is getting a inexpensive "transfer punch set" so you can mark the holes accurately. I was surprised how often I use my set and I think I paid less than $15 for them.
If you drill the cast iron you will not have to lubricate the drill bit. Like I said, the stuff is pretty soft but if you have a variable speed drill, go slow. If you don't own a set of drill bits, now might be the time to buy a set of quality bits. But, otherwise figure out what size hole you need and just buy the ones you need. But I'd recommend getting a good quality drill bit because you will probably use them again in your lifetime. 
I'd also recommend to drill the hole in your extension just a little bigger than the bolts that you are going to use to mount the tables with. This way you will have a little 'fudge' factor for adjustment.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

What kind of fence system do you have on your saw? I have a 90's Delta contractor saw with the Unifence and there are no holes drilled in the wings, only two in the main top. If holes are need in the wings, take the fence rail off and measure from center to center along all of the holes and then lay it out on the saw, with the wings installed. Like everyone else has said, the cast iron is soft and will drill easier than steel. Don't predrill with too small a drill bit if you're using a cordless drill, because they won't turn fast enough and you'll end up breaking the bit.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with the some of the other posts. I believe you will find it easier to drill than you think. It is soft stuff. Just drill a little large for adjustment.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am glad I asked. I was just assuming I would need to drill the steel rails, but I belive it would be much easier to drill the cast iron and match the hole to the already existing ones in the rails. I have a good set of Dewalt twist drills that should work. I look into a transfer punch set. Thanks again everybody!


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

A few weekends have gone by and I have been out of town, but I took the time to get a transfer punch set at a good price on ebay. So I am back in the shop to finally get these wings put in place. I have positioned them and attached the bolts that tie them directly to the saw top. Now I see that the holes in my fence rails perfectly align with the undercarriage cross piece of the wing. You cannot see it but the existing hole in the rail is perfectly centered across the width of the wing, smack behind that cross support.


So since I got such a helpful response last time, I figured I could get some good advice again. What next, Can I still drill into the cast iron or will that weaken the wing since I will be removing the support pieces? Will it be easier to just drill the steel rail? You can see that there are already two holes in the wing.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Cast iron is *a lot* more brittle than steel. I would drill the steel.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with Gary, drill the steel. Because the wing is already supported by the bolts in the table top, I would only drill a hole at the outer location (right side in your picture) on each end of the wing. That should provide enough support for most applications.

If you haven't already considered it, this is an excellent location for a router table. Especially if you have a very small shop.

Lew


----------



## Suz (Feb 12, 2008)

If I had a setup like you have with the two holes in the wing and with the hole in the angle iron lined up behind a web I'd drill the angle iron also. It will be a little tougher going, but take your time and use a sharp bit. 
Make sure that you drill a smaller hole in the angle iron that what is in your wing because you will need to have a little 'wiggle room' for adjusting the wing and use washers on the cast iron side.


----------

